# (re)building speed



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

When Mikko was younger we competed in NADAC- 20" jumps combined with wide open flowy courses allowed for speed (5-6 yards per second).
For the last 1 1/2years we've competed in only USDAA and hurling a 75lb 27" body over 26" jumps slows him down. The courses are also much tighter, not allowing for much speed build up. This wasn't as much of a problem in starters and advanced, but we're barely making time in master's (only 1-3 seconds under usually).

Getting older may have something to do with it, but when he finds the flowy parts of the course he still sprints. It could also be that it's still hot down here and we haven't had a trial in master's level in the cool weather yet. But ultimately, I think it has to do with confidence in the tight courses. Also he reads my body very well and when I have to slow down, so does he.

Sooo, any ideas on how to get him to be as drivey on the tight parts of the course as he is on the flowy parts?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have problems with that too, because too much extension (speed) on the tighter parts of the course mean we usually have knocked bars or off courses. So Bretta tends to collect (and slow) on the twists/turns and crank it out when we can RUN!

Have you been running many AKC 24" courses lately? The new rules actually give our 24" dogs MORE course time than the 20" dogs so it's made it easier to make time (and get those MACH points!).

I'm also wondering if Mikko gets used to the 24" being the norm if some of the speed won't come back naturally?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Have you been running many AKC 24" courses lately? The new rules actually give our 24" dogs MORE course time than the 20" dogs so it's made it easier to make time (and get those MACH points!).
> 
> I'm also wondering if Mikko gets used to the 24" being the norm if some of the speed won't come back naturally?


I haven't done AKC in a long time, trying to focus on USDAA right now. If we ever get his ADCH, then I'm going to try AKC again. I'm not sure that 26" dogs in USDAA get more time than the 22"...something I'm going to check on this weekend.

I would think by now he'd be used to this jump height- although we only jump 26" in trials and in class the week before trials, otherwise we practice at 24". Do you think that could be a problem?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I would think by now he'd be used to this jump height- although we only jump 26" in trials and in class the week before trials, otherwise we practice at 24". Do you think that could be a problem?


I don't think the 26" is a problem except that for a dog as tall as yours, and as long as yours, on a tighter portion of the course that the Laws of Physics kind of take over and it really is harder for our bigger/longer dogs to get thru a course clean. Plus our dogs are usually pretty sensative to us and get that the handlers want the 'clean' part so our smarty pants dogs know that if they collect a bit then it's easier to keep the bars up, stay on course, and really follow mom's directions :wub:

Did you watch those International Courses and the dogs/handlers running them? I will NEVER ask any of the GSD's I own to do that, crazy twists and turns and abrupt changes in direction. LoLaBu Land Experience Dog tricks, agility, obedience training










That dog did NOT knock a bar! 





 
One thing I know has helped my dogs enthusiasm on the course is what I do once we NQ. Because the following word immediately lights up in the top of my brain in huge letters:

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cause without the worry of the Q I really just go into training mode and throw in all the front crosses I didn't think I'd get in, and run as fast as I can not caring about if more bars fall. So it's a blast for the dogs cause I have zero stress and am not correcting, not making them 'fix' anything, and a fun thing to chase thru the course! So it makes a trial more fun for them so that makes the speed.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Plus our dogs are usually pretty sensative to us and get that the handlers want the 'clean' part so our smarty pants dogs know that if they collect a bit then it's easier to keep the bars up, stay on course, and really follow mom's directions :wub:
> 
> Did you watch those International Courses and the dogs/handlers running them? I will NEVER ask any of the GSD's I own to do that, crazy twists and turns and abrupt changes in direction. LoLaBu Land Experience Dog tricks, agility, obedience training


Yes- perfection is a big part of it- Mikko does not like to mess up! If I make the mistake of taking him back to a jump he missed, that's it the rest of the course is a mess. 

Wow- I just watched the video- I don't think it's possible for a dog his size or most any GSD to actually twist and turn like that. I wouldn't want him to either. A little more speed through these crazy courses would be nice though


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Wow- I just watched the video- I don't think it's possible for a dog his size or most any GSD to actually twist and turn like that. I wouldn't want him to either. A little more speed through these crazy courses would be nice though


I'd probably try Silvia Trkman's Cik & Cap training, which is all about turns:

Agility Turns Tutorial Video Trailer - YouTube


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

AgileGSD said:


> I'd probably try Silvia Trkman's Cik & Cap training, which is all about turns:
> 
> Agility Turns Tutorial Video Trailer - YouTube


Thanks! I don't like the terminology- but I can certainly use the technique with different words.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Thanks! I don't like the terminology- but I can certainly use the technique with different words.


 LOL yeah I think most people in the US who use the method use different cues. If you decide to train it, post videos! I'm think of training my youngest dogs to do this over the winter.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cik & Cap are also on my "to train" list.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I find where to buy the video...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I find where to buy the video...


You can buy it off of Silvia's website:
LoLaBu Land Experience Cik&Cap turns

Or rent it:
Cik & Cap - Silvia Trkman - Agility Dog Training DVD


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks! I just found that rental site too- awesome! I'm going to rent it. I realized I couldn't find the videos from her page because my computer at work isn't loading it right.


----------

